# Oistrakh Plays Tchaikovsky



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Here are a few great old recordings of legendary Russian violinist, David Oistrakh:

Oistrakh Plays Tchaikovsky


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks!

My favorite performance of David Oistrakh is found in The New York Philharmonic Historic Broadcasts 1923 to 1987 and it's of Shostakovich's Violin Concerto Number One with Dimitri Mitropoulos from January 1st, 1956; the American premiere performance. Fantastic!


----------



## suslik (May 30, 2013)

Thank you!

I also found this recording wonderful


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Oistrakh is very good but I can't get Heifetz out of my head, horrible cuts and all.


----------

